# Fujitsu speeds up internet transmissions, declares war on buffering



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Fujitsu's engineers, bored of waiting for their movies to download, have cooked up a new data transfer protocol that promises to be 30 times faster than current speeds. Using a proprietary tweak of user datagram protocol (UDP), the software examines the available bandwidth and only uses the optimal amount, rather than trying to load the pipe with more than it can handle. The science, however, lies in its ability to distinguish between packets that haven't arrived and those which are lost -- and only resending the latter. It's hoping to commercialize the software at some point this year, so if your Skype chats suddenly get a lot less _laggy_, you know who to blame.

Read More


----------

